
SSH ProxyCommand - r11t
http://www.statusq.org/archives/2008/07/03/1916/
======
artagnon
Extremely useful when your firewall doesn't allow direct SSH access. It
doesn't work with stuff like Git though, which require publickey/ privatekey
authentication.

